# kittens dropping... how long?



## yeahuloveme

as many of you are aware my little girl is pregnant, I put her down to having two weeks or so left, 
the kittens have now started dropping, and she has lost her saddle bags, she goes to her nest to check on it a few times a day although does not sleep in it and often wants me to accompany her there, she gets very angry if I move the paper around as its how she wants it.
We have no milk as of yet, but wondering on your experience how much long till I have the pitter patter or tiny kitten feet?


----------



## gskinner123

With a first litter (and I'm assuming it's her first) it's not common to see much or any really of a 'drop' in their tummy with 2+ weeks gestation still to go unless possibly the girl is carrying a large litter. Can you see/feel any definite kitten movement?


----------



## yeahuloveme

the kittens have moved from higher closer to her ribs and being individul lumps, to more like a larger mass closer her to under her knees, can no longer feel them moving, BUT she does not like her tummy being touches so much any more, so I can not really give a fair comparison, 
my dates could be out as she is not much of a caller, unlike my bengal cross who now sounds like she is dying and offering herself to the dog ( a HUGE lab!!) and before any one asks, she is being done next week, and wispa once all her kittens are weened, x


----------



## gskinner123

When you say you can no longer feel the kittens moving... how long ago did you first see/feel movement? You almost always cannot detect any movement until approx two weeks before the birth is imminent. You will see less movement with single kitten litters (for obvious reasons) but, even then, some movement is fairly easily seen if you're watchful. With average/bigger litters, when the queen is lying down very obvious movement can be seen at times.. it takes patience; sitting and watching her tummy when she's stretched out asleep.


----------



## yeahuloveme

the vets said movement from 5 weeks or so is normal with a cat her size, maybe if I managed to get her let me really fell her tummy I would, but she is having none of it, and as she is all black its hard to see much , felt them moving, maybe last week or so, as she should have 2 weeks left. x


----------



## Soupie

Get another vet .... 5 weeks???

Normally you can feel them from 7 weeks - they drop and movement slows as birth is imminent. 

I would be concerned if you have not felt them move since last week and would probably speak vet and poss have a scan to check position if vet advises it.


----------



## yeahuloveme

hey, spoke to another vet and they said some times, especially with a slim short haired cat you can feel from 5 weeks, and were happy with our dates, 
got her asleep today, tummy sounds and feels gurgling, she is still getting bigger, and some slight movement, although that could be food moving through?
STILL no milk though


----------



## spid

most don't get milk until after the birth


----------



## yeahuloveme

thanks spid that is good to know, am I right in thinking that is due to the hormone created with the contractions (oxitocin??) we have a few tummy twinges some times but nothing to write home about


----------



## lymorelynn

Breeding slim, short-haired cats, I have to say that I have never seen or felt any movement until around the 7th week. And with my girls no milk until the kittens are delivered.


----------



## yeahuloveme

lets face it, it could be poop I can feel going down! 
I am pretty sure its kittens though, as they roll and get flicks against my hand, ok glad about the milk as was worried her kittens would have none  
not that I really mind and raising, just wanted her to do it for all their sakes, I can give them milk not antibodies!


----------



## SloanMahria

I noticed my girl dropping at around 6 pm the night before she had her kittens. It was obvious because she was doing this weird thing with her leg. She had her first kitten around 9 the next morning. I also checked her for milk at this time because I was told that some cats have it during the onset of labor but she had none until after the kittens were born. I could also feel the kittens move right up to delivery. In my experience it is a very distinct feeling and could not be mistaken for anything else. But good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## yeahuloveme

I think she lost her plug tonight, we were eating and as usual she sat legs spread having a good clean and it looked like there was some thing there, but she licked it so quick and will now not let me see, but she is having contractions tonight, every few mins and tiny ones every 30 seconds-1 min, bless her she looked really scared earlier! 
it may be a longggg night :Yawn:


----------



## lymorelynn

Fingers crossed for you that all goes well


----------



## yeahuloveme

thank you, we have vet and nurses on standby upstairs if there are any problems, I think it will be braxton hicks though, as I swear she isnt due yet, although I can feel one going mad trying to kick his way out tonight lol


----------



## Kenyania

Any news yet? This sounds like action.


----------



## yeahuloveme

12.43 - shattered, but wipsa is digging like there is no tomorrow behind my sofa! 
on closer inspection I can confirm that there appears to be the remians of a mucus plug :blushing:
my partner finally got to feel the kkittens moving tonight, they are having a party in there, and contractions have got alot stronger, bless him he looked worried 
hopefully she will hold off till morning as I am exhausted :Yawn:
will update if any developments and will put up photos!
thanks again for all your help! I might be a moody cow but I do appreciate it :ihih:


----------



## Kenyania

Have you fallen asleep yet? :lol:

It must be morning by now for you, I hope we have kittens!


----------



## Kenyania

I can't believe I didn't see you post last time! I'll keep watch this time.


----------



## yeahuloveme

I went to sleep at half 3 as she went to sleep and every thing calmed down  these braxton hicks r taking the P!! now ! lol
so as you can guess , no kittens as of yet,


----------



## Kenyania

Haha, OK. I hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long.


----------



## yeahuloveme

so do I but ill wait for how ever long for her to have a straight forward labour and healthy kittens 
she is trying to make me as tired as she is though lol


----------



## Kenyania

As long as everything goes OK, the wait counts for nothing.


----------



## yeahuloveme

absolutly! they are kicking like mad today, and she seems to be getting fed up bless her, hopefully not to long for her sake, x:001_wub:


----------



## gskinner123

I don't like to be alarmist but contractions every 30 seconds/a minute isn't 'Braxton Hicks' and she's had some form of disharge/mucus - that's a cat in proper labour. That was earlier yesterday; your last post here from about 4 hours ago so I'm totally assuming she's had her kittens by now? Hope all is well.


----------



## spid

If she hasn't given birth within 48 hours of losing her plug then she needs to go to the vets as the risk of infection through the open cervix is high, also if she labours for more than a few hours she needs to go to the vets as well. You shouldn't be able to feel the kittens kicking when she is in labour they should settle down ready for birth. I hope she has them soon and doesn't need a caesar.


----------



## yeahuloveme

she lost a tiny bit of blood the other week, so maybe it was the same again, kittens are def still moving, could feel them earlier, 
they were not huge contractions, and no pushing, panting, crying, 
have a vet round at 7 to give her a once over and check she is ok, so will let you know then x


----------



## dagny0823

Please keep us updated. Hopefully there's no emergency involved and this will be an easy labour for her.

I forget from your other thread, but a vet *did* confirm she's pregnant, correct? There seems to be some conflicting advice from the vet vs the experience of breeders on here (and I'd trust the breeders in breeding matters first, until there's a medical issue).


----------



## yeahuloveme

her pregnancy has been confirmed, you can feel the individual kittens move lol
breeders on here have agreed that she is pregnant to from photos of her 
think she is just taking hert time lol,thinking that she will have them behind the sofa as she has taken to digging like crazy. 
I have always said she is not due till the end of the month,but admited I could be wrong about the dates, just got to wait and see with her


----------



## gskinner123

dagny0823 said:


> Please keep us updated. Hopefully there's no emergency involved and this will be an easy labour for her.
> 
> I forget from your other thread, but a vet *did* confirm she's pregnant, correct? There seems to be some conflicting advice from the vet vs the experience of breeders on here (and I'd trust the breeders in breeding matters first, until there's a medical issue).


I think so much can be lost in translation over the the internet and what one person might describe as 'contractions' another wouldn't, or recognise to be, or describe as such. Even between experienced breeders there is often a world of difference on what one may be pretty relaxed about but would see another heading for the vet within a few hours. It's almost impossible to give sound advice, without seeing for yourself, for fear of being too laid back about a potential problem and at the other extreme alarming someone to the point where they rush off to the vet unnecessarily which is never good for a heavily pregnant cat.

Hope all's okay anyway....


----------



## yeahuloveme

I agree, and I am horrendous at describing things! her contractions were not full on sides in and out, but you could see her fur rippling, when they first started she was like  mommy!!! what is this, then she got used to them bit fidgity but not in pain, 
as I stated yesterday, she was cleaning when I thought she had some evidence of a show, then a while later I got to look and there was some thing, which I took to be her show, she has no discharge NO smell from being close to her, clearly I am not going to smell her bits! no milk, and no pushing, I stayed up till stupid o'clock to ensure there were no issues. 
she is fine in her self today, bit sleepy, bit more clingy , no excessive licking and cleaning, still eating, drinking fine, sat in her nest a little, thankfully has not been under the kitchen units today! and we have now created her a little den over her nest as I dont think she liked the cupboard, but I will admit, the den was more for my benefit, :rolleyes5:

think she is trying to make me so tired I sleep through it :incazzato: I dont want to miss my only litter for a long time


----------



## lisa306

yeahuloveme said:


> her contractions were not full on sides in and out, but you could see her fur rippling,


Sounds like the kittens moving and not contractions to me.


----------



## yeahuloveme

yes it looked like that, but her belly was getting hard if you felt it, maybe she was tensing up with the movement x


----------



## yeahuloveme

she got checked over, and they are happy with her, 
although she turned into a psycho tonight while I tried to get her panacure in! 
partner and I are throughly scratched!


----------



## lisa306

Thats good news!! 
Hope its not too long for her now, Have you tried putting the panacure on her food, just a thought, but sometimes this does put them off their food.


----------



## yeahuloveme

I have tried EVERY thing with it, squirting it down the back of her throat, with meet juice, with sheperds pie (in the hope that such a treat would cancel the meds) the only way to do it , is to mix it with milk little by little, I know she really should not drink alot , but vets said cat milk is ok just not all the time, 
bless she has an upset tummy today, which she kindly did in my bath, and then my carpet!!!


----------



## SandyR

yeahuloveme said:


> I have tried EVERY thing with it, squirting it down the back of her throat, with meet juice, with sheperds pie (in the hope that such a treat would cancel the meds) the only way to do it , is to mix it with milk little by little, I know she really should not drink alot , but vets said cat milk is ok just not all the time,
> bless she has an upset tummy today, which she kindly did in my bath, and then my carpet!!!


Have you tried smearing it round her mouth and then she should lick it off or some people try it on the paws but you probably end up with more on the carpet.


----------



## OrientalSlave

Presumably 'panacure' is Panacur wormer. I found that slowly syringing it into the side of the kittens mouths worked - I held them up by their scruff with the other hand. It didn't all go in, but most of it did, and they clearly didn't like it!

There is a paste alternative, and also (at least in the UK) a kitten version of Milbemax though you need to get that from the vets.


----------



## yeahuloveme

yep thats the one, did not know how to spell it!
tired to do that, she also spits it every where and is sick, so have to mix it to get any in!
she will be going back to profender?!sp!?! but do not think that is safe for a pregnant or nursing cat, tried the paste, and still no, she HATES the taste of it, my partner and I are scratched to bits, she goes mental! not looking forward to doing it tonight


----------



## yeahuloveme

wispa is now throughly fed up, and seems different tonight, was lying on our bath mat, and cried when i walked out and left her, although got up and followed me, now lying by the rabbits door, would love to get exicted, but showing no signs of having them lol


----------



## Staysee

Awwwwwwww i hope she has them soon!


----------



## yeahuloveme

so do I she is throughly fed up, she is hidding behind te sofa now


----------



## yeahuloveme

:yikes: she isnt even comming out of hidding for treats!! maybe she is closer than I thought


----------



## Kenyania

Really?!  
Treats always work!


----------



## yeahuloveme

I know, not last night, but she is tucking into her breakfast this morning,


----------



## Ingrid25

i hope the birth goes well and she doesn't keep you up too long!


----------



## yeahuloveme

I am working all weekend so they will no doubt concider making an appearance then!


----------



## Ingrid25

fingers crossed they dont! but any bets she will!


----------



## yeahuloveme

as long as they are here by the end of the month if not c section it will b


----------



## yeahuloveme

after a few days of wispa seeming different, she has been puring with me today, never does, for her dad yes me no, and licking me, she just went to the sink for a drink and noticed she had a little clear fluid from her, bits, if this is her waters starting to leak, how much longer am I looking at


----------



## andcatmakes4

Any news on kittens?


----------



## yeahuloveme

nope, so guessing it was not the start of her waters just a little discharge, :cryin:


----------

